# Archive Of Recorded Church Music



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Can't recall if i have posted this before but thought some members of TC might be interested. It started as a Youtube Channel : https://www.youtube.com/c/ArchiveofRecordedChurchMusic/videos and now has an official website: Home . Anyone with even a passing interest in church music should find it as a valuable resource.


----------



## Recorded Church Music (3 mo ago)

Dulova Harps On said:


> Can't recall if i have posted this before but thought some members of TC might be interested. It started as a Youtube Channel : https://www.youtube.com/c/ArchiveofRecordedChurchMusic/videos and now has an official website: Home . Anyone with even a passing interest in church music should find it as a valuable resource.


Hello, I'm Colin, the founder of the Archive of Recorded Church Music. Thank you for posting this, but one small correction. The Archive was founded over 15 years ago and has always had a website.. the YouTube page is much more recent!


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Recorded Church Music said:


> Hello, I'm Colin, the founder of the Archive of Recorded Church Music. Thank you for posting this, but one small correction. The Archive was founded over 15 years ago and has always had a website.. the YouTube page is much more recent!


You are welcome! And my apologies.Thank you for correcting me. Keep up the great work!


----------

